# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger of niet?

## marijetje1

hoi,
ik ben heel erg bang dat ik zwanger ben. ik was een tijdje geleden een pil vergeten en toen werd ik veel eerder ongesteld. ik ben heel erg bang dat ik zwanger ben want ik had de week nadat ik ongesteld werd een soort melkachtige rode afscheiding, en nu heb ik telkens witte afscheiding. meer dan normaal. wat is dit? groeten anoniem

----------


## pilvraagjes

Marijtje, ik zou gewoon een zwangerschapstestje halen bij het kruidvat ofzow. Voor een tientje heb je dan gelijk zekerheid. Succes!

----------

